# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey VII [Thassos IV, Μεσσίνα]

## lostromos

Το Θάσσος IV στη Σκάλα Πρίνου, στις 21/8/2009.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54496

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV στο καρνάγιο της Αμαλιάπολης.

----------


## panagiotis78

Το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙV στη Καβάλα 15Αύγουστο (έβρεχε)

----------


## a.molos

Το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV στο Πέραμα για επισκευές.

----------


## Thanasis89

Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος βλέπουμε το Ευρώπη (νυν Νηρέας) και το Σαος ΙΙ υπό ναυπήγηση ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## a.molos

Κόβει το μάτι σου, Θανάση !

----------


## diktiakos

ΠΩΛΉΘΗΚΕ TO ΘAΣOΣ 4 ΚAI MEXPI TO MEΣHMEPI ΘA EXEI ΑΠΟΠΛΕΎΣΕΙ ΓIA Π¶ΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ AΠO EKEI ΓIA ΚΑΖΑΜΠΛ¶ΝΚΑ ΜΑΡΌΚΟ. AN TO ΠΡΟΛ¶ΒΩ TON ΑΠΌΠΛΟΥ ΘA ΠOΣTΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΊΕΣ.

----------


## john85

Κατά διαόλου  η εταιρία δεν το κλείνει καλύτερα το μαγαζί?Τι πλοία θα τι μείνουν για το καλοκαίρι?

----------


## diktiakos

ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΤΖΟΝ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΣ  :Smile: 
ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΘΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΣΟΣ 4 , ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΣΟΣ 6 ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΝΑΓΙΟ, ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ. (ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ)

----------


## tsakonis

Σε αναμονή το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV αρόδο , παρεούλα με το ρυμουλκό , για Ρίο και μετά Νικαράγουα απ' όσο γνωρίζω καθώς και αναχώρηση του ΘΑΣΟΣ VI για Πέραμα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84460

----------


## tsakonis

Τελικά στις 15:50' σήμερα αναχώρησε το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV ρυμουλκούμενο για τον προορισμό του . Έγραψε κι αυτό την δική του ιστορία στα ναυτικά δρώμενα της Θάσου . Από μένα καλότυχο και καλοτάξιδο να 'ναι όπου και να πάει .

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλόταξιδο και καλοτύχο να είναι το καραβάκι !

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το Θάσος IV στις ξένες θάλασσες που πάει. Και μιά φωτο απο τον 03/2009 που το είχα δεί, για όλους τους φίλους του. :Wink:  

ΘΑΣΟΣ IV 02.jpg

----------


## diktiakos

Το ΘΑΣΟΣ VI ξεκίνησε για Πέραμα και το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV αρόδο με το ρυκουλκό.



Το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV αρόδο με το ρυκουλκό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόλις τώρα είδα την φωτο που μου έστειλε ο φίλος ....... απο Θάσο. Σημερινή τραβηγμένη 11.48. Μέχρι και ο γλάρος πήγε να το χαιρετήσει. Και πάλι καλά ταξίδια να έχει. 
ΘΑΣΟΣ IV 01 12-04-2010.jpg

----------


## diktiakos

Τελικά ξέρεις κανείς που πάει για σίγουρα;
 Πάτρα και μετά Καζαμπλάνκα - Μαρόκο ή στο Ρίο και μετά Νικαράγουα ;

----------


## SteliosK

2 φωτογραφίες από τη παντοφλίτσα στη Γουινέα

88189833.jpg 88189913.jpg
© Ruta47
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88189913

----------


## pantelis2009

Ε ρε πώς το καταντήσανε !!!!!!!!! Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέσσερις φωτό του πρώην _ΘΑΣΟΣ IV_ από την Ισημερινή Γουινέα, από ιστοσελίδα αγοραπωλησιών πλοίων.

05.jpg__04.jpg__03.jpg__06.jpg

Όπως είναι λογικό για sites αγοραπωλησιών, δεν βλέπουμε πουθενά το όνομα του, _ELOBEY VII_, που όπως είχαμε δει σε παλαιότερα ποστ είναι γραμμένο και στην πλώρη και στον καθρέφτη.

Το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1980_, πιθανόν στο Πέραμα (Builder : Nafpigokastaskevastiki, Athens, Greece), με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 7924413_ και νηολογίου _Πειραιά 7235_. Το πρώτο του όνομα, αυτό με το οποίο νηολογήθηκε ήταν _ΜΕΣΣΙΝΑ_ (Ιταλική επαρχία - πόλη), το είχε όμως για πολύ μικρό διάστημα και πολύ πριν την καθέλκυση του μετονομάστηκε σε _ΘΑΣΟΣ 4_. Εδώ θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι εξ αρχής στο πλοίο το όνομα ήταν γραμμένο ως _ΘΑΣΟΣ IV_, αλλά επίσημα (στα χαρτιά) το _4_ αντικαταστάθηκε με το λατινικό _IV_ μόλις το _2006_.

Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή (άγνωστο πότε) να δέχθηκε μετασκευή επιμήκυνσης μιας και οι αρχικές του διαστάσεις ήταν _58m X 13.61m_ ενώ οι σημερινές *65.9m X 13.9m*.

Το _2010_ πουλήθηκε στην τεχνική - κατασκευαστική εταιρεία SOMAGEC η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στη δυτική Αφρική, και αναχώρησε ρυμουλκούμενο από την Θάσο τον Απρίλιο με πρώτο προορισμό το Ρίο όπου το ρυμουλκό παρέλαβε συγχρόνως και την παντόφλα _ΠΩΛ (νυν ELOBEY VIII)_, ενδιάμεσο προορισμό την Καζαμπλάνκα (Μαρόκο) όπου και παρεδώθησαν, και τελικό την Ισημερινή Γουινέα όπου και εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει μέχρι σήμερα ως _ELOBEY VII_.

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλημέρα . Μήπως ξέρουμε τι μηχανές φοράει , την μέγιστη ταχύτητα και την χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα . Ευχαριστώ

----------

